# Fragrance free detangling spray?



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Following! I'm terribly allergic to scented products.


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

I found this one, will include it in my order next time I need something from Chewy and will let you know how it works!

https://www.chewy.com/mane-n-tail-horse-detangler-16-oz/dp/141304


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Let us know if it is indeed fragrance free please. 

I use cowboy magic occasionally, not often because it stinks with perfume but the smell dissipates quickly.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I have read in years past that Cherrybrook has an unscented Stazko equivalent. I love Stazko, but it definitely has a scent that likely would not work for you.

No idea if they still have it, but worth a call.

I opened my Best Shot Ultra Vitalizing, not recalling a strong odor. It does have a scent that is primarily mint, but it doesn't knock one's head off.

Coat Handler conditioner diluted in a spray bottle could be a thought. Very slight scent, not perfumey. I couldn't do without it. Maybe ring up Groomer's Choice and ask their thoughts.


----------



## kkandzeus (Dec 16, 2019)

I use this. it has a very mild shampoo smell. its mane and tail, I like this one because it really does shineup my phantom and softens considerably. but they do make a detangler ive never tried. https://www.amazon.com/Mane-Tail-Sh...ne+and+tail+shine+spray&qid=1576788826&sr=8-4


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Streetcar said:


> I have read in years past that Cherrybrook has an unscented Stazko equivalent. I love Stazko, but it definitely has a scent that likely would not work for you.
> 
> No idea if they still have it, but worth a call.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard of best shot in many many years. I used that when I had shih tzu's many years ago. They use to have a deal introducing their products and I must say they were very good and lasted a very long time. They did have that slight scent but it wasn't over whelming. I'm going to check them out again thanks for the memory of a good product. I use the white on white on Renn, I find it works well and hardly has any scent.


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

I am also very sensitive to fragrance. I have CC Ice on Ice, and Showsheen Miracle Groom. The Ice has almost no scent, and the Showsheen (which works better for me) smells like mild vanilla, and it dissipates pretty soon after I finish brushing her.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I've been looking at this Skout's Honor Probiotic Daily-Use Detangler product:





Amazon.com : SKOUT'S HONOR: Probiotic Detangler - 8 fl. oz. - Hydrates and Deodorizes Fur, Supports Pet’s Natural Defenses, PH-Balanced and Sulfate Free with Avocado Oil (Dog of The Woods) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : SKOUT'S HONOR: Probiotic Detangler - 8 fl. oz. - Hydrates and Deodorizes Fur, Supports Pet’s Natural Defenses, PH-Balanced and Sulfate Free with Avocado Oil (Dog of The Woods) : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





It comes fragrance free, honeysuckle or lavender. It is billed as a "probiotic" detangling spray. I'm puzzled by this probiotic claim. Has anyone used this, or can any scientists out there shed some light on why spraying my dog with probiotics would be useful in addition to the obvious reasons for using a detangling spray?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Mufar42 said:


> I haven't heard of best shot in many many years. I used that when I had shih tzu's many years ago. They use to have a deal introducing their products and I must say they were very good and lasted a very long time. They did have that slight scent but it wasn't over whelming. I'm going to check them out again thanks for the memory of a good product. I use the white on white on Renn, I find it works well and hardly has any scent.


I love Best Shot, and the pros seem to hold it in pretty high regard, too. The grooming spray doesn't muck up the hair; it reliably fluffs and detangles beautifully; and you won't slip and break a leg on any overspray ???.

Also love Coat Handler and that they make it in SD. Nature's Specialties, another great line, though Plum Silky work better on my hair than Oliver's LOL. Almond Crisp ?. But for light scented grooming spray, Best Shot. Just Divine is exquisite, but definitely more scent.


----------

